# 2 trips, $33 dollar fare, file taxes?



## truecountrygirl2006 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hello everyone! I am brand new to uber. I started in Nov of 2015. I only had 2 fares, as this is only a side job for me. The fare total was $33. I live in Indiana and was wondering if anyone can tell me if I still need to file taxes on such a tiny amount. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes... technically you are still required to report this income on Schedule C on your tax return (be sure to take the expenses you are entitled to as well)


----------

